YC News is one of the best sites I have come across in a long time - dawie
======
dawie
Paul, I would like to thank you for building this site. I realize that this
site is vary good press/PR for YC, but the value that its providing to me
personally is incredible and the interactivity has me hooked. This is the best
site that I have come across in the past 2 years.

~~~
whacked_new
You should add yourself to the thank you list :)

------
Leonidas
YC news is really the best thing that has happened. You know when I got
rejected from Y, I was upset. But learning from the rejection, I finally found
a 'hacker' to add to the team and now we're brainstorming away.

So yes, the Y, its news and 'rejection' was a very good thing. Not to mention
reading some really great comments from the community itself.

------
ryantmulligan
I agree, I've learned at least 1 tip a week that has helped me get better at
doing things in my life.

------
nrohan
This is really a good site to read. I hope it does not get spammed.

~~~
amichail
I really like it too. However, there are many people here who would love to
get funding from YC one day and this probably influences the sorts of things
that they talk about.

For example, you may find many posts on lisp but few on java. This is
particularly strange given that Google's gwt is probably the best way to build
ajax apps.

~~~
brett
_This is particularly strange given that Google's gwt is probably the best way
to build ajax apps._

Bold claim, amichail, bold claim.

[http://"onclick="alert('Doesnt-anyone-want-to-hack-javascript-
anymore?')](http://)

~~~
amichail
Have you tried gwt under eclipse?

------
mattjaynes
It's been great for me to meet other like-minded developers. Some of the guys
I've met here I probably wouldn't have come across otherwise. That's been a
huge value for me along with the shared knowledge on how to solve particular
problems.

~~~
tocomment
How do you meet people on here? Seriously I don't know.

~~~
mattjaynes
Usually if a discussion gets interesting in the comments section, I or the
other person will make direct contact so we can talk offline. Sometimes it's
really more efficient to talk on the phone or in person when exchanging ideas
- it's also just fun to make a personal connection with like-minded developers
and talk shop.

I also happen to live in the bay area which makes it easy to meet people from
news.yc in person at tech events.

Hope that helps ;)

------
weaver
I suppose this really is the best alternative for someone so far from the
valley or cambridge. Lots of nuggets in these archives. I hope everyone
appreciates the power of what is happening here.

------
mojuba
Agreed, although I usually skip items with the word "startup" in them - I'm
too old for that :) The rest is great.

